# Have to change email format to send to iPhone



## ozziebeanie

Hi All
Hope this finds all with something to smile about in life. I have an email/iPhone problem - For several months now since I have had my iPhone, I could send email from Outlook 2007 or 2010 from work or home computer (quickest way to send pictures to your iPhone) and my pictures would arrive with no problem at all.

Now the past week or so I have to change the format of the email to Plain Text, and attach pictures, if I don't, I end up with an email on my iPhone with an attachment called winmail.dat

This is happening with both computers I send from, both are using Windows 7 Pro but home computer Office 2007 Work computer Office 2010

If I want to include pictures within the body of the email, Plain Text will not allow you to do so, only attach pictures and then if I want to send pictures within the body of the email I have to change it back to HTML format.

I never had to make the changes before, I could send in HTML and attach or insert and the iPhone would get the pictures without problem and the file would not be a windmail.dat file

Could anyone enlighten me how to fix it so I don't have to change settings every time I need to send pictures to the iPhone, so I don't end up with a winmail.dat?

Sorry if I have missed a previous post on this if there is one but I did not find one in the search I did


----------



## TerryNet

Just guessing--sounds to me like a result of an upgrade to iOS 6 or an iPhone email client change. I could move the thread to a more appropriate forum if you agree.


----------



## ozziebeanie

Hi TerryNet

You could be right, now that you mention it, there was an update a little while ago that came up on the phone (annoyed the hell out of me because I could not use the phone till it was done, I forgot all about it) but not sure what it updated, I am not up on phones they are not my forte.

If you think it may that phone update (which it is most likely) rather than email problem, then yes, if you could move it to the phone section of this forum that would be great, I just assumed it was an email thing.

Cheers


----------



## TerryNet

Thread moved. I know iOS 6 was released recently, but other than that I'm no help on this.


----------



## ozziebeanie

Thanks TerryNet


----------

